
Why Do Some Nations Have Lower IQ Scores? - twism
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/07/26/why-do-iq-scores-vary-by-nation.html
======
byoung2
_some theorists have proposed that lower temperatures may evolutionarily
select for higher intelligence_

Is that because for early humans to survive in cold climates they would have
to have the intelligence to create fire and clothing?

It seems hard to control for climate in a study like this since it seems so
closely linked to rates of infectious disease. Parasites like malaria are
carried by mosquitoes that only survive in tropical climates. Also, water
shortages and food-borne illnesses would be more prevalent in warmer climates.

